# Stanley Hotel (inspiration for "The Shining")



## BlueMeanieTSi

6 or 7 pano+HDR It had just stopped snowing when I snapped the left side and working around guests it took me 40min to get to the right thus the sky difference.


----------



## Trever1t

just looking at your bike on the hill top and saw this one, nice. This hotel gave me nightmares


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi

I have a few from inside the hotel as well I'll have to find them.


----------

